# Blowgun Youtube Vids Search In Japanese



## Lightgeoduck (Dec 8, 2012)

If you are interested in getting information about the sport, like paper darts, or just want to see other styles... google blowgun in Japanese

copy and paste: 吹き矢 Blowgun

or

吹き矢 ダーツ Blowgun dart

Here is an example of what I found with the second search... most are enjoyable to watch and japanese knowledge isnt a requirement


----------



## Lightgeoduck (Dec 8, 2012)

omit the english wen copying


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 5, 2012)

Interesting! The Japanese are such an interesting people. They take things very seriously.


----------



## GrayWolf (Dec 11, 2012)

I'd like to find that wooden forming tool he is using in the video. That paper is pretty cool, too.


----------



## superman365 (Dec 11, 2012)

very interesting!!


----------



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)

I have seen that video. That guy is super accurate with those things.


----------



## Lightgeoduck (Dec 8, 2012)

GrayWolf said:


> I'd like to find that wooden forming tool he is using in the video. That paper is pretty cool, too.


Yeah I was on the quest today... no luck, but my wife is going to help me find a place where there is a japanese blowgun group... Maybe I can pick one of these up from them and some tips as well.



NaturalFork said:


> I have seen that video. That guy is super accurate with those things.


Yeah it takes some digging, but I seem to find more BG vids in japanese than english

LGD


----------



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)

You can also look up Fukiya ... which is the sport of blowgun in japan.


----------



## Lightgeoduck (Dec 8, 2012)

NaturalFork said:


> You can also look up Fukiya ... which is the sport of blowgun in japan.


Yup... Sorry I guess I should have added that on my post... I provided the Japanese characters for fukiya. Which means blowgun...

By putting the Japanese characters in the search, you may pick up some vids that don't use English text.

Thanks Nat.

LGD


----------



## GrayWolf (Dec 11, 2012)

Lightgeoduck said:


> GrayWolf said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to find that wooden forming tool he is using in the video. That paper is pretty cool, too.
> ...


If you find a place that has them, or find someone that makes them, I would gladly buy one. The ones I'm making are ok, but it would be great to be able to make them all the same size.


----------



## orcrender (Dec 8, 2012)

Same here for the tool.


----------



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)

GrayWolf said:


> Lightgeoduck said:
> 
> 
> > GrayWolf said:
> ...


You could make a template. I know a guy that sells aluminum ones for $20 shipped if interested.


----------



## GrayWolf (Dec 11, 2012)

NaturalFork said:


> You could make a template. I know a guy that sells aluminum ones for $20 shipped if interested.


If the aluminum one makes the cones as long as the one in the video, I'm definately interested.


----------



## Lightgeoduck (Dec 8, 2012)

OK,,, I found out what to search for online..

search for bezel mandrel.. I have found some that go from 4.3mm to 12.7mm (1/2")

prices aren:t bad..

Here is an image link to them+ you want the cone ones, or sometimes called round.

http://www.google.com/search?q=bezel+mandrel&hl=en&tbo=d&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=1HvSUKymDunzmAX2ooGoAg&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAA&biw=1366&bih=643

prices range from 8-20something dollars


----------



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)

Lightgeoduck said:


> OK,,, I found out what to search for online..
> 
> search for bezel mandrel.. I have found some that go from 4.3mm to 12.7mm (1/2")
> 
> ...


Nice find LGD!!!!!!


----------



## superman365 (Dec 11, 2012)

I'll see if I cant have one made for me....hmmm


----------



## orcrender (Dec 8, 2012)

Do you know what the taper should be on the bezel mandrel?


----------



## Goat (Dec 15, 2012)

While searching around the Japanese YouTube channels, I came across this, I'd love one of these flutes h34r:






Aelf


----------



## GrayWolf (Dec 11, 2012)

Does anyone have measurements of the tapers? I have a friend ready to make some if I can get the measurements. If they work he will take orders and he works cheap.


----------



## drfrancov (Dec 28, 2012)

The first video is awesome...Japanese are so neat and meticulous!...should've married a japanese (from Japan) wife!


----------



## neondog (Dec 29, 2012)

The first video is Dr. Hironori Higuchi demonstrating his technique for making filmcone darts. He is the co-founder of the International Fukiya Association. He has a sister in the U.S. who mails out requested items including wooden shapers from time to time. He is also trying to promote wire rings which when applied on top of targets eliminate line hits.

You can contact him here *[email protected] His english is a little rough.*


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 5, 2012)

You mean like the wire rings used in throwing dart competitions?


----------



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)

NightKnight said:


> You mean like the wire rings used in throwing dart competitions?


I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## neondog (Dec 29, 2012)

NightKnight said:


> You mean like the wire rings used in throwing dart competitions?


Yup. They are made out of rings made with a triangular cross section so the odds of a dart bouncing off the wire are extremely slim. His reason for introducing them to the sport was a potential advantage for someone whose dart creates a larger hole in the target.

The Japanese Sport Fukiya Association (JSFA) has close to twenty thousand members now. They use paper style darts but they turn the nail in the tip around so that the head of the nail strikes the target. There is a good excuse for this. With several hundred people showing up for one competition, they are commonly held on basketball courts with targets set up back to back down the center of the court to allow for forty or fifty firing lanes.

This layout means people are effectively shooting in the direction of a long line of more people about sixty-five feet away and a paper cone will easily fly that far with just a little extra trajectory. The head first nail requires a softer backstop to ensure penetration and the conical shape of the darts opens a larger wound in this soft backstop.


----------



## neondog (Dec 29, 2012)

Sorry about the double post, it just occurred to me that the darts used in JSFA competitions would have a very good chance of bouncing off one of the wire rings dividers and you can only use JSFA branded equipment at a JSFA tournament. Those guys that rule the JSFA are rolling in the dough!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 5, 2012)

Yeah, that is darn close to a monopoly!


----------



## neondog (Dec 29, 2012)

A couple years ago they opened a new branch in Honolulu. The USBA may be our best defense against them taking over the nation.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 5, 2012)

LightGeoDuck is an American, but he is living on-base in Japan. Maybe he can keep us up-to-speed on what they are up to.


----------



## neondog (Dec 29, 2012)

I'd like to compete in one of the JSFA's tournaments myself but the $30 or so entry fee is small compared to the price of their better equipment.


----------



## neondog (Dec 29, 2012)

Here are a couple photos of some filmcone darts that Dr. Higuchi sent me shortly after he made the switch to a 12mm. bore.










The dark area just behind the nails is where he passes a flame under them momentarily to relax the film where it is slightly stretched to make room for the head of the nail.


----------



## drfrancov (Dec 28, 2012)

Guys,any idea of how can i get some of the film paper he uses for the cones?


----------



## neondog (Dec 29, 2012)

Florist Supply web sites. you an also try cellophane gift wrap still on sale in the Christmas clearances of some outlets.


----------

